# Utricularia Graminifolia turning whitish - update, now growing well < 1.25 w/gal



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

I've just planted three pots of Tropica Utric. Gram. and while the plants look to be taking hold the ends of the leaves are turning a whitish colour as opposed to the bright green that they were. I'm aware that they're grown emersed by tropica

For the initial startup where I've read that the lighting shouldn't be too intense I've been running 1/2 my Tek 216 watt fixture for 5 hours per day. The tank is cycled but new and doesn't have a large established base of plants. Hairgrass is doing fine and everything else is growing. I'm running a pH of 6.75 with a kH of 12 or 13 for a target CO2 of 40ish+ ppm. Fertilization is rather approximate (I'm not methodically measuring) by addition of dry macros and micros. Water changes are 15% per day and temp is at 27.5 deg C.

I planted them in clumps about 1 cm by 1 cm as per Tropica's guidelines and retained some of the rockwool on the roots. Has anyone else seen whitening of the plant during adaptation to a new tank? A pic of the planting is here:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...ew-tank-up-running-may-13-a-3.html#post600151


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

I not too familiar with this sp but I *think* your KH might be too high for this softwater sp. 

I recently received some from an APC member (not paradise) and mine is begining to grow in nicely after 3 weeks. During this time I don't recall any of my leaves turning white.

I would check into the KH needed for success with this sp.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Your pic link goes to page 2--and there's no pix on page 2. I found a pic on page 1--here's the link to that post:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/64722-new-tank-up-running-may-13-a.html#post600151


I recieved and planted mine on 5-06-08. It was grown submersed and that's how I have it planted. It did show some "whitening", but overall its beginning to take off (14 days later). I just have it setup in a 58qt tub with flourite and ~10g of water including filter. 8.5wpg, 8hrs/day. Temp ~77F. C02 is on a controller and is diffused via the mag 350(dissolution) and the mist method (Via Aqua 480-mist). Starting pH is 7.5, lights on pH fluctuates between 6.1-6.3. RS DC (Kh 4) is yellow (lights on). I add 1ml of excel everyday or 2.....or 3.......if I forget. :tongue: Dosing is auto EI via peristaltic pumps. High Water Flow=Mag 350 + Via Aqua 480 (200gph).

The only plants in the setup are the UG and Crypt 'green gecko'--but seem to be doing well.....:thumbsup:

The water is hard= traditionally--tap--pH8.2, Gh 18 Kh 14. *But* I haven't checked it lately, however it seems softer--pH ~7.5 Gh ?? Kh ??

Your planting looks similar to mine. From what I've read, it takes about 2 weeks to settle in and then takes off........:thumbsup: 


HTH


----------



## deicide (Feb 23, 2008)

> From what I've read, it takes about 2 weeks to settle in and then takes off........


Yes, mine started look promising after 2 weeks (whew!), now I'm on the 3 week mark and it is begining to spread.


----------



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

Here's Tropica's recommendation for conditions:

Family Lentibulariaceae 
Height 2-5 cm 
Width 5-8+ cm 
Light requirements low-high 
Temperature 16-28 °C 
Hardness tolerance soft-hard 
pH tolerance 6-7,5 
Growth medium 
Demands difficult 

It looks fairly resilient to widely ranging conditions although they say nothing about preferred conditions. I'd like to think that with adequate CO2 we're overcoming some of the hardness. I'd read somewhere that in general harder water was actually better for this particular plant.


----------



## jrs (Dec 25, 2005)

I got mine about 3 weeks ago (probably from the same retail source as you) and have it in a 20g with 130W over top, EI, press CO2 diffused through a powerhead with eco substrate. Ph is around 6.6-6.8 with a 10 hour photoperiod.

Mine is really starting to take off and look good. It took 2 weeks until I saw any real growth though. I will try to post a pic of it carpeting tomorrow. So far I am very happy with its progress


----------



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

Mine has only been planted for a week, that said, I can see some of the feeding traps that the plant uses that I'm pretty darn sure weren't there when I planted them.

Is everyone going full light right from the start?


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

original kuhli said:


> Is everyone going full light right from the start?


I started with 65w (~6.5wpg). I didn't like the light coverage, so I added a 20w strip light left over from a 29g hood. Now its ~8.5wpg and every square cm is getting good light....:thumbsup:


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

nice info here, i thought UG can only be grown in soft water. anybody have spare to try it emersed? a friend told me it's a lot easier and faster.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Provided things go well....I intend to try some emersed. From what I've read: that's really the way to go with this stuff. I tossed the emersed idea around while I was waiting for the UG to arrive. Ultimately, I've just got it all submersed right now. ATM I'm not really interested in disturbing any of it. It seems to be doing well, so I'm going to let it spread for a bit while I'm distracted with other things......:thumbsup:


----------



## jrs (Dec 25, 2005)

Here are a few pics I took today


























Note the bladder at about 11 oclock


----------



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh...that's starting to look good. Mine are sporting several bladders themselves. I haven't made up my mind if they'll suffice as a natural UV sterilizer yet.


----------



## illumnae (Dec 27, 2007)

can this plant be successfully grown without co2? i'm thinking of trying it as a foreground lawn in my 12 inch cube with 26W of light and excel supplementation with no co2


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

8.5 wpg, 1.2-1.4 pH drop from C02, yellow DC, high flow. Diatoms started showing last week. Yesterday I noticed some BBA on some of the 'Green Gecko'. So, I turned off 20w of light, added about 3ml of excel and increased the C02 some more......

We'll see.......


----------



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

Its a bit whitish but things are coming along nicely in the last week, take a look here for comparison photos over the last couple weeks.

What I find really amazing about this is that although the CO2, Macros and Micros are present in high levels the light is only running @ 108 watts over an 83 gallon. Clearly the plant can grow very well at low light levels.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...ew-tank-up-running-may-28-a-4.html#post610157


----------

